# So that's what a Matt looks like



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Found the first one behind Barney's ear. Just as well he is booked in for a trim on Monday. I see what you all mean now. It wouldn't brush out so had to cut it out.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oh Barney's a big boy x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Yup they are the worst!! I just bought a new matt splitter tonight. I really want to try growing Jake out.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I love my Matt splitter.. Mind you I only used it once - when Lola's ears were matted after we came back from holiday. It was brill!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Ps the matts Lola had were not behind her ear but actually on the ear.. Think from being wet and not dried properly. Otherwise she's not a matt-er!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Poor Barney (he is Molly's calendar pal you know! Matts are the worse Molly gets them on her ears and armpits. Other than that she is pretty matt free but I keep her coat short. I do brush her ears daily and sometimes use a detangling spray on them. The rest of her body I do every other day.

Will this be his first groom??


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Ps the matts Lola had were on behind her ear but actually on the ear.. Think from being wet and not dried properly. Otherwise she's not a matt-er!


Not a Matter.... what must that be like. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> Not a Matter.... what must that be like.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Hmm Donna.. I'm sure you wonder!


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> I love my Matt splitter.. Mind you I only used it once - when Lola's ears were matted after we came back from holiday. It was brill!


Ruth what is a Matt splitter and where can I get one from please? George had a good short trim at the end of August but the matts are coming back ahhhhh so want to keep on top of these pesky matt that sneek up x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

You can get the Matt splitter in any pet store or online. Very easy to get hold of.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Look on amazon at a mikki matt breaker, they are cheaper than in the big pet stores and includes free delivery.
I purchased one from a pet store for about £20, then discovered the exact same matt breaker on amazon on offer at a great price of £5 I think it was, I ordered one and took the other one back, I don't think this offer was on for long as I informed the forum but it had gone back up to £13 I think. Still cheaper though.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Mine was only £7 in local pet shop!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo bargain! I love a bargain, the big stores like [email protected] can sometimes be expensive and overpriced.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Matt splitter and Matt breaker are different things, I love the Matt splitter I find the Matt breaker useful occasionally but I much prefer to use the splitter and a good slicker brush, the Matt splitter is basically just a hook with a blade inside that you cut right through the matt with, if you get a clumpy area of lots of little matts (which you often do around the collar line, or surprisingly sometimes on their back just above the tail) you can keep running the splitter through and then go over it with the slicker and it is satisfying to get lots out on the brush.
You can get the splitter for just a few pounds in lots of places.
just had a look £3.95 with free postage on e-bay!!
£2.85 from groomers on line but a lot for postage - however if you are buying a few things....


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yeh mine is the Matt breaker with 3 blades.

I got confused between the two..


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh I was getting mixed up, I do have both, the little splitter is like a flat plastic covered blade. The breaker been more comb like with multiple blades - got it!


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes Renee, it's his first trim. Don't know what he will be like. He loves being showered and being brushed but put a pair of scissors or shaver near him and he runs a mile.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

RangerC said:


> Yes Renee, it's his first trim. Don't know what he will be like. He loves being showered and being brushed but put a pair of scissors or shaver near him and he runs a mile.


I don't blame him!


----------



## Nellies mum (May 12, 2013)

I gave Nellie a good comb through a few days ago ready for her first hair cut (which was yesterday) and I came across a massive lump behind her right ear!!  My heart stopped for a few seconds and a wave of sickness hit me...I thought she had a growth of some kind. I had to go to work feeling awful and was ready to ring the vets as soon as I got home. Luckily and saving myself some embarrassment I checked it out again and realised it was Nellies first big matt. For the next hour or so I combed through it and managed to get most of it out. The groomer managed to get the rest out when cutting her hair. Now I know what a real Matt looks like  I love her hair longish though so will comb and de-matt every single day from now on.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oh Claire - I feel your pain,
The dreaded matts - they come to us all, it's like the matt fairy visits overnight!! 
One day they're matt free - the next..... A clump of matts! X


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Oh Claire - I feel your pain,
> The dreaded matts - they come to us all, it's like the matt fairy visits overnight!!
> One day they're matt free - the next..... A clump of matts! X


I found a huge Matt on willow last night. After the tick on Jake and the week I've had....She looked at me, I looked at her, and I just cut it right out. We just didn't have the De Matt fight in us. 

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Nellies mum said:


> I gave Nellie a good comb through a few days ago ready for her first hair cut (which was yesterday) and I came across a massive lump behind her right ear!!  My heart stopped for a few seconds and a wave of sickness hit me...I thought she had a growth of some kind. I had to go to work feeling awful and was ready to ring the vets as soon as I got home. Luckily and saving myself some embarrassment I checked it out again and realised it was Nellies first big matt. For the next hour or so I combed through it and managed to get most of it out. The groomer managed to get the rest out when cutting her hair. Now I know what a real Matt looks like  I love her hair longish though so will comb and de-matt every single day from now on.


Nellie is just at that stage where the matts learn to form themselves perfectly!


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly's coat is STILL a nightmare for matts 

I now have her groomed every 6 weeks but to be honest I could do with it every month!! 

Her coat isn't that short though and it's at a length that can be quite difficult to manage. 

xxx


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I found a huge Matt on willow last night. After the tick on Jake and the week I've had....She looked at me, I looked at her, and I just cut it right out. We just didn't have the De Matt fight in us.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


Poor willow, I can imagine the eye contact & that knowing look! 
It has been a joy having a groom free Ralph due to him been so short x


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

Tinman said:


> Poor willow, I can imagine the eye contact & that knowing look!
> It has been a joy having a groom free Ralph due to him been so short x


Jake got it tonight. Over an hour  he was Matts for days. It was my fault. He was so traumatized from the tick last night that I didn't brush him all the way out after his bath. Very bad idea. (I am sure our groomers will give me the blow dry and brush out talk) In the end I had to cut out big chunks.  good thing their coat can hide a lot. 
Soon as the shut down its over I'm buying a dog dryer.

Sent from my SGH-T999 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

So embarrassed. When we got to the groomers, I was proudly telling her how Matt free barney was when she found all these matts behind his legs. I swear they appeared overnight!

Regarding the groom btw, at least I know now what I want next time - I'm trying to look at this one as a trial run. Suffice to say that my husband said it's going to be about 3 weeks before he will be seen out with barney.

Dawwwwwn - can I be your first customer.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

RangerC said:


> So embarrassed. When we got to the groomers, I was proudly telling her how Matt free barney was when she found all these matts behind his legs. I swear they appeared overnight!
> 
> Regarding the groom btw, at least I know now what I want next time - I'm trying to look at this one as a trial run. Suffice to say that my husband said it's going to be about 3 weeks before he will be seen out with barney.
> 
> Dawwwwwn - can I be your first customer.


Be delighted!! bit of a drive for you but I'm sure Dudley would love to have a play with Barney!
I hate grooming out matts but I think as long as the dog is not too stressed I would probably spend more time doing it than most as I know how much we love our shaggy poo's.


----------



## RangerC (Jan 23, 2013)

The groomer didn't seem to mind about the matts (or she was just being polite) but I brush him most days and just hadn't noticed these. At least I know now the bits of his body to give particular attention to and she did compliment me on how well I kept his coat. (Raw feeding 5/5).

Poor barney though, I keep looking at his face and wondering where my scruff bag has gone. He looks so poodle-y, and his fluffy lion paws have been clipped so much it looks like his legs taper! I keep telling myself that it will grow out quickly.

Where abouts are you in east mids dawn?


----------

